# What Potential Hazardous Materials are in a 1950s Condo



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

In the 1950s asbestos can often be found in the old vinyl tiles and in the black adhesive---This is one of the least hazardous to remove as the asbestos is firmly embedded in the product and not likely to become airborne.

Lead paint was common--so avoid sanding the paint--

rarely--but possible--vermiculite insulation---

Stock up on good masks or a respirator---and all should be fine.


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Thanks so much, I appreciate it! I went ahead and bought a 3M multipurpose household respirator a few days ago, just waiting on it to arrive in the mail. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3M-Professi...680?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3f9ca0d0

I'll just wear the mask during any demolition or tear-down to be safe then. I still may test the paint for lead just for fun. Thanks!


----------



## MrElectricianTV (Nov 13, 2014)

amodoko said:


> Hi, I have a condo that was originally built in the 1950s. It was apparently remodeled in 1985 I believe, but I don't know what was done to it. I'm about to do a few things to it and want to make sure I'm not coming into contact with anything hazardous that were used in older homes. I'm going to be removing carpeted flooring and padding, tiled flooring, popcorn ceilings, remove a fiberglass shower and install a new tiled one, redo the kitchen cabinets and counters, remove old vanities and put new ones in, and obviously remove a bit of drywall in the process.
> 
> The only hazardous materials I'm aware that I should test for are lead and asbestos. Is there anything else I need to test for?
> 
> ...



Save your money on testing. Consider it a construction site and protect yourself accordingly. Goggles, gloves, 100p respirator, disposable jump suits, steel toe safety shoes, knee pads, hearing protection, and a hard hat should all be used to protect yourself. If you were a contractor you would be required to makes sure that your workers have the proper protection. You are no different from a construction worker when doing this project.

And please use properly sized ladders. Do not stand on chairs or stools or a toilet to work on the ceiling. Keep the work site clean. Do not work in a mess. Get a shop vac with a dust cartridge. Dust will be the constant hazard. 

I would only bother testing if it meant saving or disposing of something.


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

MrElectricianTV said:


> Save your money on testing. Consider it a construction site and protect yourself accordingly. Goggles, gloves, 100p respirator, disposable jump suits, steel toe safety shoes, knee pads, hearing protection, and a hard hat should all be used to protect yourself. If you were a contractor you would be required to makes sure that your workers have the proper protection. You are no different from a construction worker when doing this project.
> 
> And please use properly sized ladders. Do not stand on chairs or stools or a toilet to work on the ceiling. Keep the work site clean. Do not work in a mess. Get a shop vac with a dust cartridge. Dust will be the constant hazard.
> 
> I would only bother testing if it meant saving or disposing of something.


Could not agree more. Although I highly recommend seeking assistance from a professional just to be safe through and through. Also, don't cheap out on proper protection.


----------



## rwa (May 10, 2009)

I wouldn't touch a thing until you had a environmental specialist inspect and test. You can have asbestos in hidden areas. It is common in older structures to find some drywall test clean because it has been replaced and the sheet next to it laden with asbestos. Other posters are right about protecting yourself but consider you need to protect others too during the construction and in the future. If you disturb asbestos it will circulate until someone ingests it. Don't cut corners, get it tested, abate it properly and 7 years from now you won't be concerned if you exposed a love one to cancer.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

An area often overlooked is the duct work. All kinds of dust, hazardous or not, end up in the ductwork of a home after remodeling work and it gets pushed out into the air during each time the furnace/air unit cycle on. It wouldn't be a bad idea to consider having the ductwork professionally cleaned.


----------

